# Telephone Internet Provider



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

I want to change from Telefonica/Moviestar to a new provider for my Telephone and Internet service. 
We are just South of Alicante and the two companies that seem to have been around longer than most are Europa and Teletec.
Has anyone had any dealings with these two,customer service, installation, fault fixing, or has anyone a recommendation.
Recently a few new companies have appeared on the scheme but I would rather deal with a longer established company.
I understood that the telephone line is always from Telefonica and had to be repaired by them. I was informed by one company that this no longer applies, can anyone verify this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

From what I have read around on the forum and heard from people Teletec services seems to be pretty reasonable. However I am still investigating others, ecspecially for the internet connection.

I am sure someone will be able to help you a little more. You can do a little search on telephone/line, there are a number of threads open about them


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We changed to Telitec, saved 30 euros a month on our previous Telefonica/Movistar bills plus we get 200 minutes free calls per month to all EU states .
The transfer was painless and communications with Telitec through the process were excellent.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I too have Telitec, if you are getting their "fixed line" service I have heard good reports. Not heard much about Europa tbh.

We have the Telitec wireless jobby where they strap a little dish to the side of the house (because 2 years after construction we STILL are waiting for Telefonica to wire up the urb!!) but due to various climate reasons it can be unreliable (aparently there is some kind of metal core in the mountain at the side of our house that pulls the signal) - you would think they would be more considerate when they design and construct mountains woulnd't you... typical flipin developers - I bet it was Barrat!

:focus: When the mountain is not playing up, and when the weather is OK the internet through Telitec is great! TBH this last 6-9 months we have had very few problems.

Another one to consider is Wipzona. I have one of their little dishes too (points a different way in a bid to outwit the cunning mountain). That is usually very reliable. They also do (I think) fixed line internet, so worth checking out.


----------



## boldlygoes (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will probably go with Telitec.


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

try looking at Ya.com: correo, chat, ocio, compras, noticias, ADSL y mucho mas. too, have used them 4 years now and quite satisfied with my 10 mb service, but speaking spanish to them is required.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had one month with Telitec, very poor internet connection. Now back with Telefonica/Movistar. We will stay with them.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jmhalton said:


> try looking at Ya.com: correo, chat, ocio, compras, noticias, ADSL y mucho mas. too, have used them 4 years now and quite satisfied with my 10 mb service, but speaking spanish to them is required.


Yes , I'd confirm that but remember that they still use the telefonica infrastructure so if that's a problem at the moment then it still will be. That's why I left them. The telephone lines / exchange are utter rubbish here.


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes , I'd confirm that but remember that they still use the telefonica infrastructure so if that's a problem at the moment then it still will be. That's why I left them. The telephone lines / exchange are utter rubbish here.


Yes, I agree. Fortunately, lines are quite good here in Denia, but I cannot get more than 10mB, although 20mB was offered as a free upgrade this year. This is down to the poor quality of transmission on telefonica lines as you say. However, connections have remained quite satble and reliable over the past 4 years, I left Telefonica because it was far too expensive.

Cheers


----------

